# Szewczyk drops 31 pts, 16 RBS!!!



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow Szymon Szewczyk shot 13 out of 15 for 31 points, and pulled down 16 rebounds. 

Did anyone watch this game on NBA TV or anything!


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Wow. He is a talent. We could have another Mehmet Okur on our hands.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Szymon isn't anything like Okur. I thought he was a major dissapointment for Alba Berlin this year. He regressed from the year before.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

^^
thanx to the most idiotic coach in germany who let Jovo Stanojevich travel 20 times a game and never made a play for szewczyk.


and szewczyk is not similar to okur. he still can be a great backup PF/C. i hope he makes the roster this year.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I was at this game, and this guy was definitley the best player on the floor all day. Joe Smith better watch his back, this guy should definitely make the bucks team this season.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>oblivion</b>!
> I was at this game, and this guy was definitley the best player on the floor all day. Joe Smith better watch his back, this guy should definitely make the bucks team this season.


 Nbadraft.net
Szymon has extraordinary athleticism for a player of his size. His repertoire consists of inside moves, can shoot virtually from every position. If there is any weakness in his game it's his defense, although he is a good shot blocker and rebounder.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Remember, this is Summer league. 80% of the guys he played with/against won't be on an NBA roster in November.


----------

